
Show HN: Terraform recipe for running Jitsi Meet on DigitalOcean - aborrero
https://github.com/41north/jitsi-do
======
gitgud
What's the difference between this and the [1] Digital Ocean Marketplace Jitsi
server? I think you can make one-click installs pretty easily with marketplace
apps...

[1] [https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/apps/jitsi-
server](https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/apps/jitsi-server)

------
comice
hey nice work. I did the same thing but for Brightbox:
[https://github.com/brightbox/deploy-
jitsi](https://github.com/brightbox/deploy-jitsi)

realised I've not licensed it properly though! will sort that out tomorrow.

blogged about it here: [https://www.brightbox.com/blog/2020/03/30/how-to-
install-jit...](https://www.brightbox.com/blog/2020/03/30/how-to-install-
jitsi-on-brightbox/)

took me a while to sort out the fqdn config change, did you get that working?

~~~
aborrero
Hi!

Thanks for sharing!

Yup it does!

The original script comes from
[https://github.com/AvasDream/terraform_aws_jitsi_meet](https://github.com/AvasDream/terraform_aws_jitsi_meet)
with minor tweaks (it's acknowledged in the README, he's the hero).

------
sadness2
Thank you for this generous offering! Do you have any tips around expected
costs or power/performance requirement?

~~~
aborrero
Hi! Right now I'm using it with s-2vcpu-4gb droplet and yesterday I had a
meeting with 10 people without any problem. The CPU were at 26% on average,
the inbound traffic at 13 Mbps and the outbound 40. Disk usage were
negligible. Today I'm going to try with even smaller droplets to see how far I
can push it :)

Keep in mind that the selected droplet costs around $0.030 per hour so that's
$20 per month. The good part is you can tear this setup down very easily, so
you can save money whenever you're not using it.

------
SPascareli13
I wonder how powerful of a droplet you need to run a jitsi server with a few
dozen people in video chat.

~~~
aborrero
As I replied on the comment above, yesterday with the selected droplet
(s-2vcpu-4gb) we were able to have a meeting with 10 people without any
issues.

The minimum official requirements on the page are the following
([https://jitsi.org/news/new-tutorial-installing-jitsi-meet-
on...](https://jitsi.org/news/new-tutorial-installing-jitsi-meet-on-your-own-
linux-server/)) are:

\- 1Gb of RAM \- 2Ghz of CPU \- 25GB of disk

An amount that s-2vcpu-4gb surpass easily. Today I would like to test it with
even more people. Whenever I have more stats I'll put an update on the
repository's README.

Thanks for dropping a comment :)

